# Free TV with a99 thru Monday



## cosmonaut (Nov 22, 2012)

Sony Store is givin away a free 32" HDTV with a99 bought thru Monday, just in case you were about to add to cart check this out first. Maybe I could use a backup body...
Sony Alpha DSLR Cameras | Digital SLR a Series Camera | Sony Store USA


----------



## gsgary (Nov 22, 2012)

Cant be selling well


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 22, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Cant be selling well



 Well I am not sure if it is or isn't but I have seen quite a few shooters on other sites and Flickr that have bought one. I know I am extremely happy with mine. The dynamic range is mind blowing. I have all but stopped using ND grads and that is shooting dead at a sunrise. No more filters or need of HDRs.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 26, 2012)

I think its the tv's that are having issues leaving the shelves.


----------



## Kolia (Nov 26, 2012)

A free grip would have been more of a photo seller...


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, im sure they are hoping if they give you a tv you might go buy a bluray to go with it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 26, 2012)

I guess that is one way to sell a camera....


----------



## cosmonaut (Nov 26, 2012)

I know someone that bought one today so it's true. No catch to it. I don't think offering anything up on sell around Christmas makes anything a bad product. But yeah a free grip would be nice.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm going to get one tomorrow because my TV is on the blink probably throw camera in the bin


----------



## Kolia (Nov 28, 2012)

That's the spirit !


----------

